# Would like to Hear these Maas-Rowe Carillon Songs



## channing28105 (Apr 5, 2009)

What do the Maas-Rowe Grand Symphony Carillon Versions of these songs sound like?:

1. Holy Holy Holy
2. Blessed Assurance
3. How Great Thou Art
4. My Country Tis of Thee
5. Fairest Lord Jesus
6. Just a Closer walk with thee
7. Christ the lord is risen today
8. Jesus paid it all

I would love to hear these songs live in person IT WOULD MEAN ALOT TO ME . I have an interest in Sound I would not mind hearing the analog versions of these songs IT WOULD MEAN ALOT TO ME.If you know the answers to these questions message me.

Channing


----------

